# Smoked Venison Dried Beef



## Bearcarver

My son gave me about 8 pounds of Deer hind quarter.
Gotta try making some Venison Dried Beef.

*Day #1:*
I cut the quarters into easy to cure pieces, trimmed all of the fat, some of the other stuff & small loose pieces off.
Rinsed it all real good and patted dry with paper towels.
Then I weighed each piece, calculated how much Tender Quick to use, and weighed those amounts in paper plates (1/2 ounce of TQ per pound of solid meat).
Next I rubbed those amounts of cure, along with equal amounts of Brown sugar on each piece, and put the pieces of meat into zip-lock bags. I was very careful to put anything that fell off of each piece into the bag with the piece that it fell off of, so the right amount of cure stays with the piece of meat it was designated for.
Then I put those pieces in my meat fridge at a constant 37˚/38˚.
The thickest piece of meat was 2", so I calculated the length of time to be 6 days in cure. (See *"Note"* below)
I massaged & flipped each bag over every day.
*Note: I Never cure for less than 8 days.*

*8 Days Later:*
I drained and rinsed each piece, and soaked them in ice water for 1/2 hour.
I then removed one piece & sliced a few little sample strips, and did a fry test---Perfect--Not salty at all!
I pulled them all out of the ice water, and dried them all off real good.
Then put them on my MES racks, and seasoned them with a coating of CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder.
Then back into the fridge uncovered for an overnight air drying.

*Next Day #9:*
Outside temp at start was 14˚.
6:40 AM----Pre-heat smoker to 130˚.
7:00 AM----Put meat in smoker at 130˚ (no smoke---to dry better before adding smoke).
8:00 AM----Load A-MAZE-N-SMOKER with Hickory Dust, light both ends, and put in bottom of smoker.
11:00 AM--Bump heat up to 140˚.
1:00 PM----Bump heat up to 160˚.
1:30 PM----AMNS burned out. Removed and put Hickory loaded 6 X 6 AMNS in dry water pan.
3:00 PM----Bump heat to 180˚
5:00 PM----AMNS 6 X 6 burned out. Removed AMNS & bumped heat up to 190˚.
6:00 PM----Bumped heat up to 200˚.
8:00 PM----Checked all pieces for at least 158˚. All pieces were between 159˚ and 172˚.
Removed & spread out on two dishes outside of smoker (19˚ outside).
After cooling down good, I took the meat in & put it in the microwave (keeps the cat away) to cool some more.
After cooling down to about 90˚, I wrapped all pieces in plastic wrap & put in fridge overnight.
Slice real thin the next day.

This stuff is Awesome!
Qview with comments below.


Thanks for looking,

Bear




6 1/2 pounds of Venison Hind Quarter meat:







Cure weighed out to match the 6 pieces of meat in the first picture:






Meat & cure & Brown Sugar in bags, ready for fridge:






Soaking in ice water, after 6 days in cure:






Test frying a few slices----Perfect!






Pieces all seasoned up, ready for overnight in fridge, uncovered to dry well:






Pieces after smoking, and overnight in fridge (wrapped), and ready for slicing:






All sliced up---MMMMmmmm............






All ready for freezing and eating:


----------



## fpnmf

Looking tasty!! Thanks for the step by step and pictures.


----------



## Bearcarver

fpnmf said:


> Looking tasty!! Thanks for the step by step and pictures.




Thanks Craig,

And you are very welcome.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson

Samples Please?

Looks Great Bear!!

Todd


----------



## rem700phil222

Just out of curiousity why would the recipe for venison differ from you original dried beef recipe


----------



## rem700phil222

Also if people use the original recipe how much difference do you think it would make and if any would it be for better or worse


----------



## Bearcarver

rem700phil222 said:


> Also if people use the original recipe how much difference do you think it would make and if any would it be for better or worse




Tell me what is different, and I'll tell you why.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

rem700phil222 said:


> Just out of curiousity why would the recipe for venison differ from you original dried beef recipe


Where is it different?


----------



## rem700phil222

Well in your dried beef tutorial you first injected the pieces of eye round with a tq/ water solution and I didn't see anything saying about the cbp, garlic powder, and onion powder rub you applied o the venison. They were just subtle changes and was really wondering if what I,m doing is right also how do you figure out a cure time. I was just wondering as I am trying this as we speak. I really appreciate your work in everything I've seen that you done. I will try my first q- view with this as well. Keep up what you are doing so us newbies can follow along and keep gaining knowledge. This site has really helped me out. Thanks


----------



## rw willy

Looking good Bear.  I'll try that.  Do you make SOS(creamed chip gravy) out of that?  Or is the main eating means sammies?

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

rem700phil222 said:


> Well in your dried beef tutorial you first injected the pieces of eye round with a tq/ water solution and I didn't see anything saying about the cbp, garlic powder, and onion powder rub you applied o the venison. They were just subtle changes and was really wondering if what I,m doing is right also how do you figure out a cure time. I was just wondering as I am trying this as we speak. I really appreciate your work in everything I've seen that you done. I will try my first q- view with this as well. Keep up what you are doing so us newbies can follow along and keep gaining knowledge. This site has really helped me out. Thanks


OK, good questions:

*The seasonings* I put on the Deer & not the Beef is just trials. I always put that on my Bacons, and on a few other things, but I tried it without on the Beef to see what would happen. Then this Deer Dried Beef I put a lot on. I have since come to the conclusion that none is too little, and the amount I put on this time was too much (a lot falls off anyway). In the future it will be the same ingredients, but only about half as heavy as you can see in these pics.

*TQ injections:*

Any time I have meat thicker than 3 1/2", I inject a mixture like I did in the "Smoked Dried Beef" post. It helps cure the inside of the meat, because it's a long way for the cure to go from the outside to the center. If I remember correctly, those eye rounds were about 4 1/2" thick at their thinnest mid-point.

*Cure Time--My method:*
After determining the proper amount of cure, & bagging all of my pieces for the fridge, I measure the thickest point of the thickest piece.
Then say, "How many 1/2" are there in that thickness?"
Then add 2 to that number.
That will be the "minimum" number of days the meat should be in cure.

Example:
Pork Belly measured thickest point = 3"
3" has six 1/2" in it.
6 + 2 = 8
8 days is the minimum cure time for that batch of meat.
9, 10, 11, 12 days is fine, but 7,6, 5, or less is not good.
Any other questions, feel free to ask away,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

RW Willy said:


> Looking good Bear.  I'll try that.  Do you make SOS(creamed chip gravy) out of that?  Or is the main eating means sammies?
> 
> Thanks




Thanks RW,

It is good in SOS, and I like SOS (Dried Beef Gravy), but I like it sooooo much in white bread with American cheese & Miracle Whip, that I consider it wasting my tasty Dried Beef, by cooking much of the flavor out of it.

That's just me.

Bear


----------



## rdknb

That looks so good!!!


----------



## mballi3011

We are going to have to calltyou the Bear Carver ?Wiki Man. You always do a great job on explaining things in great detail too. Now your dried beef/venison looks awesome.


----------



## Bearcarver

RdKnB said:


> That looks so good!!!


Thanks Neighbor!
 




mballi3011 said:


> We are going to have to calltyou the Bear Carver ?Wiki Man. You always do a great job on explaining things in great detail too. Now your dried beef/venison looks awesome.


Thanks Mark,

I write these things up, so it is easy to follow for anybody, including ME !

I clicked on "Dried Beef" in my signature, and printed out my instructions, and used them to make my game plan for this Venison Dried Beef.

Once I got something that works really good, why change.

Some might say this stuff is a little too moist, as it is more moist than most Dried Beef, but I like it that way in my sammies.

If anyone wants it drier, all they have to do is keep it in the smoker at 150˚ for as long as they want.

Bear


----------



## iamaxxer

Good looking... something I will be trying soon


----------



## ezbagr

Bearcarver, I am going to try this-have had venison curing for a week-going to smoke tomorrow. I have a couple of questions-1.-what is the seasoning that is called CBP and 2- is it necessary to do the smoke in the different temperature settings or can a person start the smoker out at 200?  Thanks for the recipe and any tips that you can give me-I just found this site a few days ago-alot of very good information here.


----------



## Bearcarver

Ezbagr said:


> Bearcarver, I am going to try this-have had venison curing for a week-going to smoke tomorrow. I have a couple of questions-1.-what is the seasoning that is called CBP and 2- is it necessary to do the smoke in the different temperature settings or can a person start the smoker out at 200?  Thanks for the recipe and any tips that you can give me-I just found this site a few days ago-alot of very good information here.


Since this is your first post, how are you curing it (how much cure per pound of meat, etc, etc).

Most newbies don't know anything about cure & curing, and if it's not done right, it can be very dangerous.

You should also go to "Roll Call", and introduce yourself, so everyone can give you a proper welcome.

Your questions:

CBP = Cracked Black Pepper.

I keep it lower for hours to get a good amount of smoke on it & to dry it some.

Starting at 200˚, and keeping it there would #1 not give much time for smoking, and #2 It would be much too moist because it would get done to quick.

Bear


----------



## bassman

That's just some awesome looking venison, Bear!  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## rbranstner

Great Job once again there bud!!! I can remember going to the butcher shop when I was a kid and getting their dried sliced super thin beef for lunch and it was soo great. I need to try my hand at making some. I should try it with venison but we normally cut up the roasts so we have meat for making sausage, sticks etc. and also my wife would kill me if she saw me using up one of the few roast I saved for her as venison roast in the crock pot is one of her most favorite meals for some reason.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Bassman & RB!

I think Backstrap would be good for this too, but then Backstrap is good for a lot of things.

This stuff has always been my favorite thing from Venison.

Bear


----------



## iamaxxer

I have used this recipe twice now for venision all I can say is....AWESOME.....


----------



## ezbagr

Bearcarver, I pretty much followed your instructions. I used 1 Tablespoon {1/2 ounce} Of TQ per pound of weighed pieces of meat. Applied tq evenly on pieces of meat and put in plastic bags and put in refigerator-I did massage and flips each bag daily. The thickest piece of meat that I had was 2 inches, so I used your formula of how many halves plus 2 for the number of days. I left it in the frig for 8 days-a couple extra.

  I have a BGE-i put meat in at 9:00 A.M.-the lowest I could get the fire was 150 degrees-stayed there for the most part and then around 5:00 I raised to 175 and  watched my thermometers and checked all pieces of meat and they were between 159 and 174 at 7:00.  I removed let cool on back step for a couple of hours  and then put in frig. I just got home from work and sliced my first piece and it really tasted good-thanks to you.

  I did throw a pretty good size of Cherry wood in the fire after an hour or so.

  Is there anyway a person can tell if the meat is cured properly?

  I will go to Roll Call and introduce myself.

  Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

Ezbagr said:


> Bearcarver, I pretty much followed your instructions. I used 1 Tablespoon {1/2 ounce} Of TQ per pound of weighed pieces of meat. Applied tq evenly on pieces of meat and put in plastic bags and put in refigerator-I did massage and flips each bag daily. The thickest piece of meat that I had was 2 inches, so I used your formula of how many halves plus 2 for the number of days. I left it in the frig for 8 days-a couple extra.
> 
> I have a BGE-i put meat in at 9:00 A.M.-the lowest I could get the fire was 150 degrees-stayed there for the most part and then around 5:00 I raised to 175 and  watched my thermometers and checked all pieces of meat and they were between 159 and 174 at 7:00.  I removed let cool on back step for a couple of hours  and then put in frig. I just got home from work and sliced my first piece and it really tasted good-thanks to you.
> 
> I did throw a pretty good size of Cherry wood in the fire after an hour or so.
> 
> Is there anyway a person can tell if the meat is cured properly?
> 
> I will go to Roll Call and introduce myself.
> 
> Thanks


Sounds great EZbagr !

Generally, if there is enough cure, the meat will be pink all of the way through when finished, or when fried for the salt test (after curing & rinsing). That's why I sometimes like to cut one in half (after curing), so I can get a test piece from the middle of a piece.

If there's too much cure (when using TQ) it will taste much too salty.

If it's not cured long enough, that could also cause the center to be gray instead of pink.

It doesn't hurt to add even another 1, 2, or 3 days to the curing time, but never less than the calculated amount.

Bear


----------



## ezbagr

Bearcaver, here is my finished product.



disregard-does not link to picture-will try again.


----------



## ezbagr




----------



## beer-b-q

Looks Great Bear...


----------



## ezbagr

Here is my finished product.


----------



## Bearcarver

Ezbagr said:


> Here is my finished product.




Looks real good !!!

Enjoy,

Bear


----------



## shellbellc

Hey Bear, Just cured up a small venison roast to try this recipe!  Can't wait!  Roast was only 1.25 lbs and very lean. I have pics and will post up the test when complete...Can't wait!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Shellbellc said:


> Hey Bear, Just cured up a small venison roast to try this recipe!  Can't wait!  Roast was only 1.25 lbs and very lean. I have pics and will post up the test when complete...Can't wait!!




That's great!

I can't wait either!

Bear


----------



## metal man

Bearcarver that looks great. Here in MS we have a long deer season with a healthy bag limit so i end up with a freezer full of venison each year. I'm always looking for new ways to cook it. I'm defiantly giving this one a try.


----------



## Bearcarver

Metal Man said:


> Bearcarver that looks great. Here in MS we have a long deer season with a healthy bag limit so i end up with a freezer full of venison each year. I'm always looking for new ways to cook it. I'm defiantly giving this one a try.


That's great--Let us know how you like it.

Bear


----------



## jerseyhunter

I've got a ?  When useing the A-maze-n Smoker, do you dampen the dust as you wood in other smokers?


----------



## Bearcarver

jerseyhunter said:


> I've got a ?  When useing the A-maze-n Smoker, do you dampen the dust as you wood in other smokers?




NO !

On the contrary---If it has humidity in it, you should nuke it for awhile to dry it out, or put it in the oven awhile, or if you're preheating your smoker without smoke for the first hour or so, load your AMNS and put it in there without lighting it, to dry it out.

I don't often have to do this, because as soon as I take mine out of the bag Todd put it in, I put it in marked sealed jugs to keep the humidity out.

Bear


----------



## jerseyhunter

Thanks for the advice


----------



## shellbellc

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks RW,
> 
> It is good in SOS, and I like SOS (Dried Beef Gravy), but I like it sooooo much in white bread with American cheese & Miracle Whip, that I consider it wasting my tasty Dried Beef, by cooking much of the flavor out of it.
> 
> That's just me.
> 
> Bear


My venison roast is going in the smoker tomorrow, but with regular dried beef I also like frying it up and putting it on a fried egg sammich!


----------



## Bearcarver

Shellbellc said:


> My venison roast is going in the smoker tomorrow, but with regular dried beef I also like frying it up and putting it on a fried egg sammich!


I never tried frying any of my Dried Beef (beef or deer), but I know I tried frying up some Knauss' Dried Beef one time, and it was way too salty when fried.

I think the store bought has way too much salt in them, because they have to follow special rules, and they make theirs a lot drier than we do, so they can pack it without needing refrigeration.

I'll keep an eye out for your post.

Bear


----------



## gotarace

Thanks for the link in Blues loin post...I see great things coming out of my next deer!!!


----------



## smokenharley

Guess I'm just a dumb PA Dutchman but that seems to a bunch of work for simple dry beef or venison for that matter. Everyone has their own concoction for dry beef but my feeling is that it is in the brine. My brine includes the spices and is not injected. Rather, it is absorbed through the process of brining. The longer I brine, the shorter I smoke simply because the meat becomes less hydrated. We like it dry to the touch in this neck of the woods for SOS and and other baking goodies.

Just my two cents


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokenHarley said:


> Guess I'm just a dumb PA Dutchman but that seems to a bunch of work for simple dry beef or venison for that matter. Everyone has their own concoction for dry beef but my feeling is that it is in the brine. My brine includes the spices and is not injected. Rather, it is absorbed through the process of brining. The longer I brine, the shorter I smoke simply because the meat becomes less hydrated. We like it dry to the touch in this neck of the woods for SOS and and other baking goodies.
> 
> Just my two cents


Sounds great!

Next one you do, post it for us.

BTW: I don't normally inject. I only inject if something is too thick to cure properly from the outside to the center.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

I don't know how I missed this. It really brings back memories of my Mom making this with a white sauce & putting it on toast. She called it Sh%& on a shingle.


----------



## travisb

I'm going to do something similar to this in a few days with some elk roasts that have been in Pop's brine for a couple weeks. I have seen a lot of different things on the temp you need to take it to, ranging from 135-165. I know the temp for pork has recently been lowered, but any recommendations for this?


----------



## Bearcarver

travisb said:


> I'm going to do something similar to this in a few days with some elk roasts that have been in Pop's brine for a couple weeks. I have seen a lot of different things on the temp you need to take it to, ranging from 135-165. I know the temp for pork has recently been lowered, but any recommendations for this?


I was shooting for 158* or higher. I don't remember why---I must have read it somewhere.

However, since it is like "Dried Beef", the drier the better, so I kept the temp low, long enough to get good smoky flavor, and took the temp up higher & took it to more than 158* to get it to dry out. Probably wouldn't hurt going even higher internal temp, as long as it didn't get too dry. Mine was quite moist, and I loved it, but it certainly wouldn't have hurt it going a little higher.

No need to make this stuff rare or medium rare.

Bear


----------



## travisb

Bearcarver said:


> I was shooting for 158* or higher. I don't remember why---I must have read it somewhere.
> 
> However, since it is like "Dried Beef", the drier the better, so I kept the temp low, long enough to get good smoky flavor, and took the temp up higher & took it to more than 158* to get it to dry out. Probably wouldn't hurt going even higher internal temp, as long as it didn't get too dry. Mine was quite moist, and I loved it, but it certainly wouldn't have hurt it going a little higher.
> 
> No need to make this stuff rare or medium rare.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear. I'm not even sure how I want this to turn out, I just know they've been curingfor 2 weeks and are ready to go. Maybe canadian bacon or somethingelse I'm not sure


----------



## Bearcarver

travisb said:


> Thanks Bear. I'm not even sure how I want this to turn out, I just know they've been curingfor 2 weeks and are ready to go. Maybe canadian bacon or somethingelse I'm not sure


It will be like Dried Beef, totally different than CB.

Just make sure you slice it very thin, not much thicker than paper.

Awesome stuff !!

Bear


----------



## travisb

Bearcarver said:


> It will be like Dried Beef, totally different than CB.
> 
> Just make sure you slice it very thin, not much thicker than paper.
> 
> Awesome stuff !!
> 
> Bear


I've never had dried beef, what's the difference in the two? It seems like they're prepared the same way: cure for a while, set it out overnight, smoke. I'm probably missing something


----------



## Bearcarver

travisb said:


> I've never had dried beef, what's the difference in the two? It seems like they're prepared the same way: cure for a while, set it out overnight, smoke. I'm probably missing something


Since you never had Dried Beef, you're really in for a treat!!!!

Only Pork done that way tastes like CB.

Venison, Elk, Caribou, Moose, etc, etc taste like Dried Beef.

Be sure to try the following Sammy:

Two slices of fresh soft white or Italian bread.

Miracle Whip (or Mayo).

Slice of American Cheese.

Few thin slices of Dried Beef.

I used to eat two sammies like that every day for about 3 months after Deer season.

Bear


----------



## robert gordon

wooow weeee that stuff is gooood


----------



## Bearcarver

Robert Gordon said:


> wooow weeee that stuff is gooood


Thank You Robert !!!

That's a nice Pennsy Whitetail you got there too!!

Bear


----------



## robert gordon

bearcarver                                                                                                                                                                                                                            this is my second batch I just can't stop eating this stuff come on hunting seasoning 12-2 the big day thank's for the recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver

Robert Gordon said:


> bearcarver                                                                                                                                                                                                                            this is my second batch I just can't stop eating this stuff come on hunting seasoning 12-2 the big day thank's for the recipe.


Thanks Robert !!

I told my Son I want some Deer backstraps for dried beef this year. Gotta be awesome!!

I remember when schools around here were open on the Monday after Thanksgiving (first day of Buck).

Then they decided since none of the boys, and even some of the girls went deer hunting & skipped school, they'd call it "In service days", and close the schools for Monday & Tuesday.

Good luck Monday!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Pennsylvania Deer season opened this week, so I figured I should bump this for those who can shoot straight.

Bear


----------



## thoseguys26

Bearcarver said:


> Since you never had Dried Beef, you're really in for a treat!!!!
> 
> Only Pork done that way tastes like CB.
> 
> Venison, Elk, Caribou, Moose, etc, etc taste like Dried Beef.
> 
> Be sure to try the following Sammy:
> 
> Two slices of fresh soft white or Italian bread.
> 
> Miracle Whip (or Mayo).
> 
> Slice of American Cheese.
> 
> Few thin slices of Dried Beef.
> 
> I used to eat two sammies like that every day for about 3 months after Deer season.
> 
> Bear


That's in my top ten of all time foods for me.. I do a dried beef like that and summer sausage, and a cured raw texture smoked venny, etc and having the soft white bread, cheese, mayo just chilling next to you while you're hunting just about makes a man go crazy.  My women laughs at me because throughout the year, I'll make a sandwhich like that and before I can eat it, I put it in the fridge for a few hours so the whole thing is the same cold temp, just like hunting. I love it! Great post as usual.

Good luck hunters!


----------



## andy riley

I did this last weekend following your thread and it worked great. That was my first smoke and the main reason for getting a smoker, so finding your instructions was perfect timing. I've already pointed other members to your thread as the best way to do it. Then first thing I did after slicing it up was to make a sandwhich like you described, because I never tried it that way and man it was great.


----------



## Bearcarver

thoseguys26 said:


> That's in my top ten of all time foods for me.. I do a dried beef like that and summer sausage, and a cured raw texture smoked venny, etc and having the soft white bread, cheese, mayo just chilling next to you while you're hunting just about makes a man go crazy.  My women laughs at me because throughout the year, I'll make a sandwhich like that and before I can eat it, I put it in the fridge for a few hours so the whole thing is the same cold temp, just like hunting. I love it! Great post as usual.
> 
> Good luck hunters!


Thank You TG !!!

Great minds really do think alike. We never have to worry about our food spoiling in the North during Deer season!!

I remember one time my Dad packed the sandwiches, and I had to settle for cold rabbit with Mayo on white bread. It was great, but just not the same!!

During the off-season, you could always go out in the yard, and sit down with your back leaning against a tree, while you eat your chilled Hunters Sammy!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Andy Riley said:


> I did this last weekend following your thread and it worked great. That was my first smoke and the main reason for getting a smoker, so finding your instructions was perfect timing. I've already pointed other members to your thread as the best way to do it. Then first thing I did after slicing it up was to make a sandwhich like you described, because I never tried it that way and man it was great.


Thanks Andy !!!

I love it when a plan comes together!

I'm real glad you like it & are letting others know----Why should we hog the Great flavors!!!

Bear


----------



## so ms smoker

I recently did some hind quarter roasts following this thread to 135 degrees. Was awesome and juicy.

   Mike


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Mike!!

That's a little rare for dried beef, but as long as you like it………….

Bear


----------



## thepackerbacker

This looked awesome, thought I would give it a whirl!


----------



## oldeboone

Looks great , Bear !!! I'm still at step 1 First shoot a deer !!! What kind of slicer do you have ,and how do you like it ??  Ernie


----------



## Bearcarver

OLDEBOONE said:


> Looks great , Bear !!! I'm still at step 1 First shoot a deer !!! What kind of slicer do you have ,and how do you like it ??  Ernie


Hi Ernie!!

Plenty of deer up around Jim Thorpe-----You'll get one this year!!

The slicer I use is actually my Son's----We share it from one end of the driveway to the other. It's usually at my house.

It is a Chef's Choice with VariTilt model # 645.

I love it----Works Great----Easy to clean.

A lot of people might not like it, because it's only a 7" blade, but I never saw any reason to slice my Bacon longer than my frying pan.

I never tried to slice anything that wasn't easy to deal with.

I should be smoking some Venison Backstrap Dried Beef tomorrow, along with some Shad Roe.

Bear


----------



## thepackerbacker

So the salt and sugar is totally dissolved. What is the purpose of flipping and massaging them daily? There is some juice that I assume the TQ pulled from the meat, am I trying to roll and keep the meat in that juice?


----------



## thepackerbacker

My venison roasts were also about 2" thick at the thickest point with some parts being 1".

This of course makes the cure time easy, same as you @ 6 days. You mention if you were going to do it again you would let it go for 8 days.

This being am older thread I assume you have since made this multiple times. Based on your experience, would you stop at 6 days cure or would you let it go 8 days as you mention at the end???


----------



## Bearcarver

thepackerbacker said:


> So the salt and sugar is totally dissolved. What is the purpose of flipping and massaging them daily? There is some juice that I assume the TQ pulled from the meat, am I trying to roll and keep the meat in that juice?


I do that so the juice that was drawn from the meat which mixes with the cure, gets to work on curing both sides equally to the center.


thepackerbacker said:


> My venison roasts were also about 2" thick at the thickest point with some parts being 1".
> 
> This of course makes the cure time easy, same as you @ 6 days. You mention if you were going to do it again you would let it go for 8 days.
> 
> This being am older thread I assume you have since made this multiple times. Based on your experience, would you stop at 6 days cure or would you let it go 8 days as you mention at the end???


Since this stuff is solid meat, without and fat, I feel more comfortable adding another two days. So for a 2" thick piece of very lean meat I would go with 8 days instead of 6 days. Six days was always enough, but 2 more days won't hurt anything, and you don't have to worry about coming up a little short.

Bear


----------



## thepackerbacker

Only problem now is that I have to wait to smoke!


----------



## Bearcarver

thepackerbacker said:


> Only problem now is that I have to wait to smoke!


LOL---We always gotta wait.

I got some in the smoker now, and I'll wait 2 days before I slice it, after smoking.

It's all worth it.

Bear


----------



## lostriver

Hi Bear,

This looks great.  I plan to try this in the near future on some deer and some caribou steaks.  I have a question for after these are finished.  Are these considered "cured" like jerky?  The reason I ask is that I am planning to do some camping in Alaska.  Daytime temps can get in the 60's.  Could I throw this in my backpack and eat it for a couple of days or will it need to be refrigerated?  I plan to freeze some after prep because I live in Indiana and it takes about a day to get to my place in the Aleutians. 

Thanks for all the great recipes.


----------



## Bearcarver

Lostriver said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> This looks great.  I plan to try this in the near future on some deer and some caribou steaks.  I have a question for after these are finished.  Are these considered "cured" like jerky?  The reason I ask is that I am planning to do some camping in Alaska.  Daytime temps can get in the 60's.  Could I throw this in my backpack and eat it for a couple of days or will it need to be refrigerated?  I plan to freeze some after prep because I live in Indiana and it takes about a day to get to my place in the Aleutians.
> 
> Thanks for all the great recipes.


Thank You!!!

This would be OK for a few hours, but I wouldn't keep it out of refrigeration for days. It's not as dried out as Jerky.

It's Great stuff though!!

Bear


----------



## thepackerbacker

So it was 6 days and I wish I was able to wait 8 but it's back to work and how's a guy supposed to smoke while he's workin?

Thought it better to smoke now a little early at the 6 days vs wait 8 and attempt an "unattended" smoke.

I rinsed the pieces very well but did not soak them in ice water. Figured this would keep a little more salty goodness in the meat. As suggested I sliced some off one roast and fried up in a pan with some olive oil, DELICIOUS!!!!

Smoking with oak and some cherry towards the end with an AMNPS. I am making history with this smoke as by some miracle the meat went in on time, well 2 minutes late but you get the idea. 

I will post a few more photos as things progress!


----------



## Bearcarver

thepackerbacker said:


> So it was 6 days and I wish I was able to wait 8 but it's back to work and how's a guy supposed to smoke while he's workin?
> 
> Thought it better to smoke now a little early at the 6 days vs wait 8 and attempt an "unattended" smoke.
> 
> I rinsed the pieces very well but did not soak them in ice water. Figured this would keep a little more salty goodness in the meat. As suggested I sliced some off one roast and fried up in a pan with some olive oil, DELICIOUS!!!!
> 
> Smoking with oak and some cherry towards the end with an AMNPS. I am making history with this smoke as by some miracle the meat went in on time, well 2 minutes late but you get the idea.
> 
> I will post a few more photos as things progress!


Nice start with a lot of good looking hunks of meat !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





6 days should be fine, as long as when you cut those sample pieces it was red all the way to center, showing that the cure got all the way through.

Are you also starting a new thread all about your Smoke?

Bear


----------



## thepackerbacker

Nope, no need as your instructions took all the guesswork out of it and it was a hit. My family consumed a whole roast for dessert, couldn't wait ill tomorrow. Out of the dozens of ways we have prepared venison at home over the years this has instantly become our favorite. My only regret is not trying it sooner. My only advice is to not have the same regret as me. Happy smoking!!!


----------



## thepackerbacker

Bear, got me thinking...

Why couldn't a guy follow this recipe exactly but then COLD SMOKE at say 80-90 degrees for 8ish hours?


When I fried up the unsmoked slices it kind of tasted like the ground up venison bacon we make. With a cold smoke one would of course need to to pan fry before eating but would this then be more like a venison bacon?

Or would this not be safe?


----------



## Bearcarver

thepackerbacker said:


> Nope, no need as your instructions took all the guesswork out of it and it was a hit. My family consumed a whole roast for dessert, couldn't wait ill tomorrow. Out of the dozens of ways we have prepared venison at home over the years this has instantly become our favorite. My only regret is not trying it sooner. My only advice is to not have the same regret as me. Happy smoking!!!


That's Great !!  I'm glad everybody likes it !!

I have to agree----I've been eating Venison Dried Beef for about 50 years, but I've only been making it myself for about 4 years.

I prefer Beef Steaks & roasts over Venison, but I'd rather have Venison Dried Beef than regular Beef Dried Beef any day. 

It's the only way I'd rather have Venison than Beef.

Thank You for the nice report.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

thepackerbacker said:


> Bear, got me thinking...
> 
> Why couldn't a guy follow this recipe exactly but then COLD SMOKE at say 80-90 degrees for 8ish hours?
> 
> 
> When I fried up the unsmoked slices it kind of tasted like the ground up venison bacon we make. With a cold smoke one would of course need to to pan fry before eating but would this then be more like a venison bacon?
> 
> Or would this not be safe?


My favorite way to eat it (other than just plain) is cold in a sandwich:

2 slices of fresh white Italian bread.

Coat with MW or Mayo.

A nice layer of Dried Beef.

A slice or two of American cheese.

A little Horse Radish too.

If I had to fry it, this wouldn't work for that.

I can tell you what happened to me once:

One time I got a Doe, and I took the hind quarters over to a Farmer who smoked Dried Beef & Venison Dried Beef. He put mine in his smokehouse with the hind quarters from his Son's Buck, that he shot 2 weeks earlier. When his Son's meat was done, he pulled mine out too. When I got mine home, I started slicing it, and found it was still raw inside. I figured the only way it would be safe to eat was to fry it, so I fried some up. That stuff was so salty it was like licking a salt lick, so I gave a little at a time to my BIL's dog.

I don't know if that would happen to Dried Beef made with my method, but that batch became way to salt flavored when sliced & fried.

Bear


----------



## thepackerbacker

I noticed it was a little salty when I fried the test pieces. How/why does smoking remove the saltiness?


----------



## Bearcarver

thepackerbacker said:


> I noticed it was a little salty when I fried the test pieces. How/why does smoking remove the saltiness?


It doesn't remove it, but the time & the heat makes the piece reach equilibrium. That's another reason I put it in the fridge over night before smoking. Some guys hold it in a fridge for a couple days, but I don't do that until after smoking.

If the test pieces are more than a little salty, you can soak it  in cold water until it's better, changing water every hour. I've never had any that needed that, except when I used Hi Mountain Cure & Seasoning. I've used TQ ever since!!

Bear


----------



## thepackerbacker

What do you think about freezing them whole vs slicing all at once?


----------



## Bearcarver

thepackerbacker said:


> What do you think about freezing them whole vs slicing all at once?


That would be fine!!

However, as with all the things I smoke, when I get the slicer out, and get it dirty, I slice everything except my fingers!! Then it's just "Thaw it & Eat it".

My dishwasher likes that idea too----Gotta keep her happy!!

Bear


----------



## lostriver

I have some curing now.  It should be ready to smoke this weekend!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Lostriver said:


> I have some curing now.  It should be ready to smoke this weekend!!!


That's Great------You'll love it !!!

Give me a yell if you have any questions.

Bear


----------



## lostriver

Will do. 

One small issue I will have is the size of my meat is pretty small.  I had cut these down into steaks and put into one lb packs.  I thawed out 14 packs (14 lbs). 

I figured I would go ahead and run this batch through for practice and to get into sandwich meat.  I'll be back into harvest mode in a couple months and will save much larger pcs of meat for the next round.  I usually have plenty of wild game. 

On another note, I used your salmon recipe over the weekend.  The reds came out really great.  The pinks were a little salty.  The pink fillets were much smaller and i should have pulled them after 4 hours as recommended but I left them in for a little over 6 hours with the red salmon.  I smoked them with about 75% alder and about 25% maple. 

I am hoping to have a bunch more Reds in a couple months.  I hear they are just now starting to run.


----------



## Bearcarver

Lostriver said:


> Will do.
> 
> One small issue I will have is the size of my meat is pretty small.  I had cut these down into steaks and put into one lb packs.  I thawed out 14 packs (14 lbs).
> 
> I figured I would go ahead and run this batch through for practice and to get into sandwich meat.  I'll be back into harvest mode in a couple months and will save much larger pcs of meat for the next round.  I usually have plenty of wild game.
> 
> On another note, I used your salmon recipe over the weekend.  The reds came out really great.  The pinks were a little salty.  The pink fillets were much smaller and i should have pulled them after 4 hours as recommended but I left them in for a little over 6 hours with the red salmon.  I smoked them with about 75% alder and about 25% maple.
> 
> I am hoping to have a bunch more Reds in a couple months.  I hear they are just now starting to run.


The bad thing about the meat cut into steaks is it would be hard to slice it across grain when it's done, and cutting it with the grain will make it a little tougher, so make sure you cut it real thin, or it could get like Jerky. Try to take it to at least 150* IT, and no more than 165* IT.

As for the Salmon, with my brine the difference in sizes means a lot for the length of time in brine. Next time if you want to check----After you brine it take a couple small pieces & fry them. Then taste it. If it's too salty, soak it awhile in plain cold water for an hour & check it again. That should fix it, but if it's still too salty, repeat until OK. 

Once you smoke it, it's too late to soak out the salt, but it could mellow out in a couple days in the fridge.

Bear


----------



## lostriver

Thanks for the great tips!!!

I have a globe slicer and i can tell you the blade is razor sharp.  It has a sharpener on it and I just sharpened the blade.  I am hoping that will help with the slicing issue.  I have a cut on the back of my hand that is healing right now from touching the blade while I was trying to clean around it.  Next time I'll clean that area with the blade guard on  :).


----------



## Bearcarver

Lostriver said:


> Thanks for the great tips!!!
> 
> I have a globe slicer and i can tell you the blade is razor sharp.  It has a sharpener on it and I just sharpened the blade.  I am hoping that will help with the slicing issue.  I have a cut on the back of my hand that is healing right now from touching the blade while I was trying to clean around it.  Next time I'll clean that area with the blade guard on  :).


The part I meant was hard was like when I slice some of my things, once I get down to the last 1/2" or so, and I want to slice it across grain, and I have to use the holder on it, it wants to ride up the blade, instead of returning for the next slice. Your pieces will all be under 1" when you start.

It's hard to explain, but it's not a sharp or dull blade problem.

Bear


----------



## lostriver

I think i understand.  That is a concern of mine since my pieces are already cut small.  Not much I can do at this point.  It will be a good trial run and then I'll be better prepared when I start harvesting some more game.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Bearcarver

Lostriver said:


> I think i understand.  That is a concern of mine since my pieces are already cut small.  Not much I can do at this point.  It will be a good trial run and then I'll be better prepared when I start harvesting some more game.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.


That's Great !!

And PM me if you post it, so I can find it !!

Bear


----------



## rsnake69

Thanks Bear for the recipe. I made 4 lbs the first trial run and made 9 lbs this run, it is a hit around here.


----------



## Bearcarver

Rsnake69 said:


> Thanks Bear for the recipe. I made 4 lbs the first trial run and made 9 lbs this run, it is a hit around here.


You're Very Welcome!!

And Thank You for letting me know of your success. Always makes my day!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Many use it & don't say anything.

Bear


----------



## chippewa

What temp do you take the dried beef to?  Is there a magic #?  Like 165' for pork.  Getting ready to dry brine my first batch this afternoon.


----------



## Bearcarver

chippewa said:


> What temp do you take the dried beef to? Is there a magic #? Like 165' for pork. Getting ready to dry brine my first batch this afternoon.


I like to take my Dried Beef & my Venison Dried Beef to about 160° IT, but it doesn't hurt to pull it a few degrees lower or up to 10° higher.

The important thing is to give it enough time to get good smoke on it & don't pull it out while it's too moist or rare.

I don't make Dried Beef out of Pork, but if I did I'd take that to 160° too.

Bear


----------



## chippewa

Bearcarver said:


> Thanx Bear.   I plan around 10 -12 hours
> 
> I like to take my Dried Beef & my Venison Dried Beef to about 160° IT, but it doesn't hurt to pull it a few degrees lower or up to 10° higher.
> 
> The important thing is to give it enough time to get good smoke on it & don't pull it out while it's too moist or rare.
> 
> I don't make Dried Beef out of Pork, but if I did I'd take that to 160° too.
> 
> 
> Bear


----------



## pipelinegypsy

Hey Bear I got a question for ya. I have a very small, tiny even (2.25 lb), hind quarter roast in the freezer. I also have some extra wet cure for a pork loin that I didn't use all of. Can I use that cure for the venison roast to make this "dried beef"? And can I put the roast in there frozen and allow it to thaw in the cure? It's just a hair over 2" at it's thickest. Oh and I used 1 G water, 1 cup kosher salt, 1 cup white sugar, and 1 1/2 T cure #1 for the cure. Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

PipelineGypsy said:


> Hey Bear I got a question for ya. I have a very small, tiny even (2.25 lb), hind quarter roast in the freezer. I also have some extra wet cure for a pork loin that I didn't use all of. Can I use that cure for the venison roast to make this "dried beef"? And can I put the roast in there frozen and allow it to thaw in the cure? It's just a hair over 2" at it's thickest. Oh and I used 1 G water, 1 cup kosher salt, 1 cup white sugar, and 1 1/2 T cure #1 for the cure. Thanks!


I don't use Cure #1 or wet brine cures, but I would say if the left over cure mix is clean, and if it was good enough for Pork Loin, it should be fine for small 2" thick Venison roast.

I would thaw it before putting it in, but I guess you could do that----It just won't start curing until the meat gets above freezing.

Then you can use the rest of my Step by Step after the curing is complete.

Hope that helps,

Bear


----------



## pipelinegypsy

Thanks Bear! I've never had dried beef so I am looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Bearcarver

PipelineGypsy said:


> Thanks Bear! I've never had dried beef so I am looking forward to trying it.


That's Great !!

If you never had it before, you're REALLY in for an Extra Treat !!

Bear


----------



## jeepsjeep

IMG_1155.JPG



__ jeepsjeep
__ Apr 27, 2016






Finally decided what I am going to do with this roast, I usually always do beef jerky.  It's only 1.5 lbs, but I'm certain I'll find more to fill the smoker by then.  I'm putting it in the brine today and I'll let you know how it goes.  (never had dried beef before, it sounds like a real treat)  THANKS for sharing Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

JeepsJeep said:


> Finally decided what I am going to do with this roast, I usually always do beef jerky.  It's only 1.5 lbs, but I'm certain I'll find more to fill the smoker by then.  I'm putting it in the brine today and I'll let you know how it goes.  (never had dried beef before, it sounds like a real treat)  THANKS for sharing Bear!


Great Choice!!

PM me if you have any questions, so I don't miss them.

Bear


----------



## desertloper

Just wanted to restoke this thread-great stuff not too many people think about doing.

I followed Bear's recipe and went head2head with hi-mountain buckboard bacon cure.

Enjoy the pics..thanks for the recipe Bear-great stuff!













image.jpeg



__ desertloper
__ Oct 30, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ desertloper
__ Oct 30, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ desertloper
__ Oct 30, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ desertloper
__ Oct 30, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ desertloper
__ Oct 30, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

desertloper said:


> Just wanted to restoke this thread-great stuff not too many people think about doing.
> 
> I followed Bear's recipe and went head2head with hi-mountain buckboard bacon cure.
> 
> Enjoy the pics..thanks for the recipe Bear-great stuff!


Looks Real Nice DL !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you like it !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love those Sammies!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## woodz

I'm glad you restoked this thread desertloper, I'm waiting to drop one more doe this year and then make me a batch. I tried this for the first time a couple years ago and the family loved it. The only thing I did different was brined the meat for 14 days using Pop's brine recipe. 

I'm curious as to cold smoking this Bear, have you tried this yet? What would the cold smoke method do to the meat after a 14 day wet cure brine?


----------



## Bearcarver

woodz said:


> I'm glad you restoked this thread desertloper, I'm waiting to drop one more doe this year and then make me a batch. I tried this for the first time a couple years ago and the family loved it. The only thing I did different was brined the meat for 14 days using Pop's brine recipe.
> 
> I'm curious as to cold smoking this Bear, have you tried this yet? What would the cold smoke method do to the meat after a 14 day wet cure brine?


You can cold smoke it if you want to get an additional amount of smoke on it, but it still has to get to 145° IT before you eat it.

Also, I find Dry Curing with TQ gives a better flavor than Soaking in a Brine Cure.

Bear


----------



## klutzyspuds

I used this step-by-step process to make this stuff here this week. I have to give credit to Bear for accepting my messages and answering my questions.  Turned out to to be a lot easier to do than I expected.  And absolutely worth every second of the cure process. It turned out amazing, and probably won't last long enough to even bother to package up.


----------



## Bearcarver

klutzyspuds said:


> I used this step-by-step process to make this stuff here this week. I have to give credit to Bear for accepting my messages and answering my questions. Turned out to to be a lot easier to do than I expected. And absolutely worth every second of the cure process. It turned out amazing, and probably won't last long enough to even bother to package up.


Thank You for the nice comments!!

I'm real glad you liked it, as it was a pleasure helping you.

Yours,

Bear


----------



## mccabe

I was wondering if there was a way you could do this with ground venison?


----------



## Bearcarver

mccabe said:


> I was wondering if there was a way you could do this with ground venison?


You could not make Venison Dried Beef with ground Venison, but you could make Sticks, sausage, and Jerky with Ground Venison, if you mix it with some Ground Beef and-or Pork & seasonings & cure.

Bear


----------



## mccabe

i saw a way to make ground venison bacon, and I thought maybe I could use the same  technique while using cure and brown sugar instead.


----------



## Bearcarver

mccabe said:


> i saw a way to make ground venison bacon, and I thought maybe I could use the same technique while using cure and brown sugar instead.


You can use Ground Venison in the Mix with Ground Pork to make a Ground Formed Bacon, but that's a completely different item & method.

I believe MossyMo sells the kits--I'll check for you.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

mccabe said:


> i saw a way to make ground venison bacon, and I thought maybe I could use the same technique while using cure and brown sugar instead.


PM this Guy:

"MossyMO"

He can hook you up with a packet & instructions for making Venison Bacon (Formed).

He's a Great guy, and will help you out. Tell him Bear sent you.

Bear


----------



## turkeyhunter62

I'm brand new and want to do some of this.  I have elk and deer every year and have had Maplewood Meats and Nueske's Meats (both in Wisconsin) do this for me.  It is getting extremely expensive.  I have a big Cookshack smoker and would like to do some cured,smoked and sliced venison.  Where do I find brining or curing recipes


----------



## Bearcarver

turkeyhunter62 said:


> I'm brand new and want to do some of this. I have elk and deer every year and have had Maplewood Meats and Nueske's Meats (both in Wisconsin) do this for me. It is getting extremely expensive. I have a big Cookshack smoker and would like to do some cured,smoked and sliced venison. Where do I find brining or curing recipes


If you can get some TQ (Mortons Tender Quick), everything you need to know is in Post #1 of this Thread.

Elk & Deer make Awesome Dried Beef !!!

And Really cheap if you do your own!!

Just yell if you run into a question.

BTW: Here's another Venison Dried Beef from Deer Backstrap:

*Venison Backstrap Dried Beef*

Bear


----------



## Shotgun2

Whould pink curing salt work for this?


----------



## Bearcarver

Shotgun2 said:


> Whould pink curing salt work for this?




Yes, but you have to use the right amount of Pink Salt, and it is much different than the amount of TQ used.

Bear


----------



## Shotgun2

Bearcarver said:


> Yes, but you have to use the right amount of Pink Salt, and it is much different than the amount of TQ used.
> 
> Bear


Thanks im new to curing want to try it out on a deer loin. just didn’t think 2 teaspoons per 10lbs was enough to cover the meat


----------



## Bearcarver

Shotgun2 said:


> Thanks im new to curing want to try it out on a deer loin. *just didn’t think 2 teaspoons per 10lbs was enough to cover the meat*




That's one of the reasons I use TQ.
If you want to use Cure #1 (Pink Salt), it's easier to use a Brine Cure.  See "Pops Curing Method".
That way all of the meat gets cured equally.

Bear


----------



## Shotgun2

Bearcarver said:


> That's one of the reasons I use TQ.
> If you want to use Cure #1 (Pink Salt), it's easier to use a Brine Cure.  See "Pops Curing Method".
> That way all of the meat gets cured equally.
> 
> Bear


Thanks bear I’m new on the forum also


----------



## Shotgun2

Shotgun2 said:


> Thanks bear I’m new on the forum also


Where do I find pops curing method


----------



## Bearcarver

Shotgun2 said:


> Where do I find pops curing method



Here's Pops' Curing Brine, using Pink Salt:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine.110799/

Bear


----------



## 410mudslinger

I had friends give me a bunch of deer meat and I just got done vacuum sealing dried deer. Very long process from start to finish, but it was well worth the time, I only did 6lbs to try, wish I would have done more. Awesome recipe, I can’t wait to share this with my friends. Thank you for the detailed instructions.


----------



## Bearcarver

410mudslinger said:


> I had friends give me a bunch of deer meat and I just got done vacuum sealing dried deer. Very long process from start to finish, but it was well worth the time, I only did 6lbs to try, wish I would have done more. Awesome recipe, I can’t wait to share this with my friends. Thank you for the detailed instructions.




That's Great !!
I'm real glad you like it !!

Bear


----------



## Ishi

Going on 25 lbs made this Spring with more to make!
I can’t get enough of this stuff. 
Twelve lbs finished up Saturday


----------



## Bearcarver

Ishi said:


> Going on 25 lbs made this Spring with more to make!
> I can’t get enough of this stuff.
> Twelve lbs finished up Saturday




That's Great, Ishi !!
I'm Real glad you're enjoying that stuff!!
Thanks for the Comment!

Bear


----------



## Psmowrey

New to the forum, but have been doing home processing and sausage making for the past few years.  I've been paying for cured/dried venison backstrap/hams over the years and I'm tired of paying for this and know I can do it myself.  

I have a home made smoking box that I attach to my Traeger that I've used for cold smoking sausage and I think this would be perfect to do for cured dried venison.  I under stand the process and have read through a lot of these posts.  

I see that you slice your product thin at the end and then freeze it. When I've gotten this from my processor in the past, it is always in whole pieces.  Is there a reason other than personal preference that you slice your end product?  Would there be any different process to keeping pieces whole and just slicing when using?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bearcarver

Psmowrey said:


> New to the forum, but have been doing home processing and sausage making for the past few years.  I've been paying for cured/dried venison backstrap/hams over the years and I'm tired of paying for this and know I can do it myself.
> 
> I have a home made smoking box that I attach to my Traeger that I've used for cold smoking sausage and I think this would be perfect to do for cured dried venison.  I under stand the process and have read through a lot of these posts.
> 
> I see that you slice your product thin at the end and then freeze it. When I've gotten this from my processor in the past, it is always in whole pieces.  Is there a reason other than personal preference that you slice your end product?  Would there be any different process to keeping pieces whole and just slicing when using?
> 
> Thanks in advance




I wouldn't see why you couldn't freeze it in hunks.

I slice it all first because prior to making Dried Beef myself, my Processor used to slice it for me too. He had a conveyor belt that went downhill from his auto-slicer & fell right into a container.
I also like to slice the whole batch all at once, so the slicer can be washed up & put away.
If I did a little at a time, we'd have to wash the slicer too many times.

Also, You can cold smoke this stuff for awhile, but I've found it best if you finish it up to around 160° Internal Temp, for the best Flavor & Texture.

Bear


----------



## Psmowrey

Bearcarver said:


> I wouldn't see why you couldn't freeze it in hunks.
> 
> I slice it all first because prior to making Dried Beef myself, my Processor used to slice it for me too. He had a conveyor belt that went downhill from his auto-slicer & fell right into a container.
> I also like to slice the whole batch all at once, so the slicer can be washed up & put away.
> If I did a little at a time, we'd have to wash the slicer too many times.
> 
> Also, You can cold smoke this stuff for awhile, but I've found it best if you finish it up to around 160° Internal Temp, for the best Flavor & Texture.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for getting back to me so quickly!

I think that my smoking box can get to a higher temp, just crank up my Traeger to high.  So I don't think getting to that 160° internal temp wont be an issue.  

Also, do you break down your primal hind quarter cuts into smaller pieces for shorter curing times or leave them whole?  Most of the pieces I usually get from my processor are "log" like maybe 2" think and 4-5" long.


----------



## Bearcarver

Psmowrey said:


> Thanks for getting back to me so quickly!
> 
> I think that my smoking box can get to a higher temp, just crank up my Traeger to high.  So I don't think getting to that 160° internal temp wont be an issue.
> 
> Also, do you break down your primal hind quarter cuts into smaller pieces for shorter curing times or leave them whole?  Most of the pieces I usually get from my processor are "log" like maybe 2" think and 4-5" long.




If you look at my Venison Dried Beef made from Hind Quarters, you'll see I took the Hind Quarters apart into the 3 pieces. When I used to take mine to a processor, he used to brine the whole Hind Quarter. Then I got one back that was spoiled (Green & Stinky). He said it was because when he deboned it, the brine didn't get into the hole from the bones. So from that day forward, I started deboning them myself & giving them to him in 3 pieces, just like I do now. He used to bitch about it, saying it was more work. I told him he's not going to ruin another one of my Hind Quarters!!!
So Break them down to no thicker than 3" pieces.

Bear


----------



## archeryrob

The next one I shoot I am making deer ham again. Debating on trying the footballs aging and curing longer and warmer (40) or just curing the flatter roasts and steaking the footballs. 

The young teacher, daughter, got be sick and I can't be quiet in a tree stand yet. Been waiting on bucks that aren't showing and the next time im out and good horns or good doe walks past their will be curing in a few days.


----------



## Bearcarver

archeryrob said:


> The next one I shoot I am making deer ham again. Debating on trying the footballs aging and curing longer and warmer (40) or just curing the flatter roasts and steaking the footballs.
> 
> The young teacher, daughter, got be sick and I can't be quiet in a tree stand yet. Been waiting on bucks that aren't showing and the next time im out and good horns or good doe walks past their will be curing in a few days.




Hi Rob!!
The football is fine, but I recommend keeping the pieces no thicker than 2" on Venison. I normally Cure things up to 3" thick, without injecting.
However not Venison. I think it's because it's so lean & dense, it takes a couple more days to cure than all pork & most Beef.
So if the football is over 3" thick, which I doubt, I would cut it in half, or inject it.

Bear


----------



## Psmowrey

Had a successful weekend in the field.  Brought back two whitetail doe and I'm going to de-bone the hams this evening and hopefully begin the curing process tonight or tomorrow.  I'll keep y'all up to speed on my first try curing and smoking these ham pieces. 

Patrick


----------



## Bearcarver

Psmowrey said:


> Had a successful weekend in the field.  Brought back two whitetail doe and I'm going to de-bone the hams this evening and hopefully begin the curing process tonight or tomorrow.  I'll keep y'all up to speed on my first try curing and smoking these ham pieces.
> 
> Patrick




That's Great Patrick!!
So You'll be separating those Hind Quarter Hams into 3 smaller pieces each?

Bear


----------



## Psmowrey

Yes, Planning on separating into three pieces and maybe cutting into smaller hunks if larger than 3" thick. The pieces i get from my processor tend to be smaller and look like the size of half to a quarter of a pork tenderloin or a backstrap. 

I don't own a slicer, so that is why I'm thinking about doing like my processor does. We will see how big the primal cuts are after I de-bone.

I know this is beef, but this is the size I'm hoping to be able to cut into.  





Patrick


----------



## archeryrob

There is two flat roast like that in each hind leg and one rounder "football" and that is the one that could be too thick possibly and just halve it if you need too. Plus the top of the hind piece some call the extra loin. I package that like a small back strap. I process myself as when I have used a processor I have felt like I lost meat.

Picture for reference.


----------



## Psmowrey

archeryrob said:


> There is two flat roast like that in each hind leg and one rounder "football" and that is the one that could be too think and just halve it. Plus the top of the hind piece some call the extra loin. I package that like a small back strap. I process myself as when I have used a processor I have felt like I lost meat.
> 
> Picture for reference.



Thanks for the input.  I see most of the pics from here shows them on an expanded metal grill rack.  With my setup, I don't have racks yet, just "meat" or "bacon hangars".  Will I encounter any problems If I hang my hunks of meant when smoking instead on laying flat on a surface?


----------



## Bearcarver

Psmowrey said:


> Thanks for the input.  I see most of the pics from here shows them on an expanded metal grill rack.  With my setup, I don't have racks yet, just "meat" or "bacon hangars".  Will I encounter any problems If I hang my hunks of meant when smoking instead on laying flat on a surface?




The very first Picture at the beginning of this Thread is of the 6 pieces I cut from 2 Hind Quarters. Like Rob, I cut them myself, so I know there was none missing.
2 Footballs & 4 flatter pieces. None were over 3" Thick, in fact the thickest piece was about 2" Thick.
They work Great just laying them on a rack, but if you feel you have to hang them for some reason, you could get some small net bags.

Bear


----------



## archeryrob

Those roasts will smoke sitting on a rack or hanging from bacon hooks or tied and hung with butchers twine. If you got them lathered in cure, salt and brown sugar yesterday and in the fridge you still have a bout 9 days to consider how to best do it with your smoker.


----------



## Psmowrey

archeryrob said:


> Those roasts will smoke sitting on a rack or hanging from bacon hooks or tied and hung with butchers twine. If you got them lathered in cure, salt and brown sugar yesterday and in the fridge you still have a bout 9 days to consider how to best do it with your smoker.



So I got everything cut up, bagged and cured in my fridge last night.  Still need to cube up the shoulder meat for sausage today.  I also tried getting my smoke box up to the temp It needs to be and was unsuccessful (only got it to 90).  Going to try again after work with shorter tubing from traeger to box and see if that makes a difference.  If I cant make that work, I'm going to have to come up with something else or try and run my big offset smoker at a really low temp (which is somewhat hard).  

This box works great for cold smoking, but might not do such a great job for the hotter cooks.  Has anyone tried cold smoking these hams for a number of hours then finishing in oven until temp of 158 internal is reached?

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Bearcarver

Psmowrey said:


> So I got everything cut up, bagged and cured in my fridge last night.  Still need to cube up the shoulder meat for sausage today.  I also tried getting my smoke box up to the temp It needs to be and was unsuccessful (only got it to 90).  Going to try again after work with shorter tubing from traeger to box and see if that makes a difference.  If I cant make that work, I'm going to have to come up with something else or try and run my big offset smoker at a really low temp (which is somewhat hard).
> 
> This box works great for cold smoking, but might not do such a great job for the hotter cooks.  Has anyone tried cold smoking these hams for a number of hours then finishing in oven until temp of 158 internal is reached?
> 
> Thanks,
> Patrick




Since it will be cured, that's what I was going to suggest:
Smoke it at your achievable 90° for as long as you want---Get plenty of Smoke on it.
Then put it in the oven at anywhere from 180° to 250°, until the IT gets anywhere between 160° and 170°.

Bear


----------



## archeryrob

Yea, do what bear said until you get another hot smoker eventually.  You can try some plain smoked and some sugar glazed if you'd like. Put the glaze on the end in the oven just like a honey ham. go high on the temp when glazing at the end. 

Sugar Glaze
1/2 cup brown sugar
3 Tbsp Honey
1Tbsp Dijon mustard
1 Tbsp Pineapple juice


----------



## Psmowrey

I took all of the venison pieces out of the cure and rinsed them off and set them in an ice bath today at lunch.  This evening I'm going to be seasoning them up and letting them rest overnight.  Smoking starts first thing in the morning.  I've fiddled with my cold smoking box some to try and get the temp up but to no avail.  I will be going with 8 or so hours of cold smoke from Traeger and picked up an "a-maze-n smoker" to suppliment as well, then into the oven to finish them off.  I'll post pics of the seasoned meat this evening.  

Wish me Luck!!

Patrick


----------



## Psmowrey

What would happen if I hung one of the pieces of cured and cold smoked venison ham to age?  Would it spoil or is there a change it would turn into a dried "venison proscuitto"?

I'm gonna finish them in the oven tonight but was just curious what would happen if I hung one.

Patrick


----------



## Bearcarver

Psmowrey said:


> What would happen if I hung one of the pieces of cured and cold smoked venison ham to age?  Would it spoil or is there a change it would turn into a dried "venison proscuitto"?
> 
> I'm gonna finish them in the oven tonight but was just curious what would happen if I hung one.
> 
> Patrick




If it's just cured like I do them in this Step by Step, it would spoil if  unrefrigerated for a long time.
There may be ways of doing what you're asking about, but That would call for a different way of curing it, and I believe the use of Cure #2. That's over my Pay Grade, as I was never interested in doing that. I like My Venison Dried Beef too much the way it is.

Bear


----------



## Psmowrey

Thanks! Was just curious. About to pull off smoker and put into the oven to finish.


----------



## archeryrob

Like Bear said cure #2 would need to be used and then it is smoked cold and hung around 50° and in a humid environment and then progressively less humid.  If it gets too dry they meat case hardens and the center rots. It is an entirely different learning process. Very old school and I would love to do it if I could make a root cellar to do it, like old Italy. I am not interested in the fridge setups. 

Look up curing fridge for more information.

I took some duck and a goose breasts done like bears recipe and dry hung them. wrapped in old sheets.  They did not spoil at all. They did dry out something awful and were very hard to eat.  I soaked one and it got softer in spots and was not very palatable. It would keep you alive and not get you sick, but you're not going to crave it. After spending some time on it, I think you need the fatter cuts of meat to keep it edible. The fat oil can be made to not spoil where water would. Just like dry cured sausage is fatty and not just ground meat. 

Now, I'm no where near an expert on this. I am just sharing my finding from my limited trials and reading on it.


----------



## Psmowrey

Alright! After 8 days of curing, 12 hours of cold smoke and 4 hours in the oven......they were finally ready!  They turned out great for my first try...I will be doing this on many more deer this season....just going to wait until i have a big batch and do it all at once.  Our biologist says we need to shoot 100 deer at our family place this year, so it may be a VERY big batch! haha.  

Thanks for the guidance along the way.  See below for some pictures that I took during the process.


----------



## archeryrob

100, wow, did you buy the extra freezer yet or find people to take them all.

Look good.


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great P !!
Best to slice that stuff as thin as possible.
You'll Love It !!

Bear


----------



## Psmowrey

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great P !!
> Best to slice that stuff as thin as possible.
> You'll Love It !!
> 
> Bear



After doing my first batch, I'm itching to make more.  I've got another doe cut up and ready, sitting in the freezer and some friends collecting backstrap.  Like I said previously, it's probably going to be a big batch considering how many deer we need to kill this year.  

My issue is with the bigger batches is the storage room in my refrigerator.  And I'm considering doing a wet brine instead of the TQ dry cure, as I can put the vessels in my walk in cooler at the ranch and leave them for a week or so.  

I've looked up "POP'S" wet brine, will this have a similar result to the dry cured venison hams that I just made?

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

Psmowrey said:


> After doing my first batch, I'm itching to make more.  I've got another doe cut up and ready, sitting in the freezer and some friends collecting backstrap.  Like I said previously, it's probably going to be a big batch considering how many deer we need to kill this year.
> 
> My issue is with the bigger batches is the storage room in my refrigerator.  And I'm considering doing a wet brine instead of the TQ dry cure, as I can put the vessels in my walk in cooler at the ranch and leave them for a week or so.
> 
> I've looked up "POP'S" wet brine, will this have a similar result to the dry cured venison hams that I just made?
> 
> Thanks!




I think Pops has an actual Dried Beef Thread someplace.
I can tell the difference, and I like mine better, but I'm sure most people couldn't tell them apart.


Bear


----------

